# Diet construction.



## TheTov (Aug 23, 2010)

Okay, so I'm under the impression that there isn't a 'one size fits all' diet for bulking up, and it requires a little personal engineering to get it right.

My BMR is supposedly 1600; I'm 5'9, and 130lbs. I'm aware that in order to grow I need to eat big, and I need to stick to lean meats, vegetables, complex carbohydrates, 'good' fats, etc. I'm not entirely sure about supplements or protein bars (because apparently they're full of sugar), and I'm confident I can craft a diet that gives similar effects anyway.

The problem is, I'm not sure how much I should be eating or if I should have a series of small meals per day or stick to 3 meals with snacks. Can anybody help me with this? Trying to put together a diet is a bit troublesome without knowing.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

generally eating smaller meals more often will help both with your metabolism and maintaining adequate amounts of amino's in the system to sustain muscle growth....

i am dieting and i eat 7 meals a day so when bulking i would be aiming to eat no less than 6 but better to eat 7-8meals a day......

now this is not easy if you are not used to eating this much so maybe starting on 6 would be a better place to start....

you are correct in thinking that their is not one diet/meal plan that suits everyone so you must stick a flag in the ground so to speak to move forward.....

here are some number you should use...

Protein - 1.50g per lb = 195g per day = 32.5g per meal x 6 meals

Carbs - 3g per lb = 390g per day = 65g per meal x 6 meals

Fats - .5g per lb = 65g per day = 10g per meal x 6 meals

your foods should come from food sources like the following..

Protein:

Eggs

Chicken

Turkey

Red Meat

Oily fish

Whey

Carbs:

Sweet spuds

Baked spuds

Basmati Rice

Wholemeal bread

Fruit

Oats

Fats:

Olive oil

Peanut butter

Oily fish

Flaxseed oil

Nuts

with your metabolism (from your height and weight i can guess you are a hard gainer) so having carbs in every meal is not an issue plus i would follow this diet Mon-Fri then as long as you are getting some good protein sources in eat what ever you want on the weekend...

as for supplements like shakes and protein bars i can vouch for Extreme products and you can be certain that none of them are full of sugar plus as a member of this site you get a 25% discount on all extreme products on the extreme site (MCD25)

best of luck with achieving your goals


----------



## TheTov (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the tips, and letting me know about that offer, I'll be sure to take it up like the cheap bastard I am.

It seems like I'll have to do a slight bit of math to get the meals right in terms of what I'm consuming. Here is what I've come up with;

MEAL 1

Oats - 11.1g protein, 73g carbs, 5.5g fats.

10g raisins - 7.75 carbs, 0.25 protein, 0g fats.

Banana - 27g carbs, 1g protein, 0g fats.

12.35g protein, 107.75 carbs, 5.5g fats.

MEAL 2

20g cashew nuts - 9.6g fats, 3.4g protein, 3.6 carbs.

1 tablespoon of peanut butter - 4.03g protein, ?g fats, ?g carbs.

7.43g protein 9.6g+ fats, 3.6g+ carbs.

MEAL 3

Grilled skinless chicken breast - 5g fats, 43g protein.

Can of kidney beans - 13g protein, 37g carbs, 2g fats.

53g protein, 7g fats, 37g carbs.

3 meals in and already it isn't looking all that great. I think I might need to bolster the diet with some whey, or I'm going to have to be eating 2 chicken breasts every second meal in order to get enough protein (which could be a hassle, no matter how much I love it). Unfortunately I'm not really a big fan of dairy, or eggs, or fish, or red meat, so I'm sort of in trouble when it comes to putting together a meal plan.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you cant go from zero to hero in 60 secs mate.

it takes time to be able to eat like that..

little steps dude.

but god yeah powders make life easy.


----------



## TheTov (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah, quite right.

If I have whey two/three times on a workout day I could close the gap between what I'm eating and what I'm supposed to be eating. How long does a 908g tub of that stuff last anyway? And most important of all, how much does the banana flavour actually taste like banana? :tongue1:

I'm supposing the diet on my off days would be a bit less intensive, correct?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

diet is same day in day out.

extremes stuff tastes nice, but tbh i`m not fussed about taste and get an unflavoured bulk powder, but i dont wanna get into which proteins best...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Cal is correct mate start at 4 meals then increase every few weeks.....

with the macro's and numbers just count the macro's that you are eating the food for for example if you eat Oats then just count the carbs, chicken just count the protein.....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i just say it in sunday sport speak

ie words of less than 1 syllable


----------



## TheTov (Aug 23, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> diet is same day in day out.
> 
> *extremes stuff tastes nice*, but tbh i`m not fussed about taste and get an unflavoured bulk powder, but i dont wanna get into which proteins best...


Sold! Haha.



PScarb said:


> Cal is correct mate start at 4 meals then increase every few weeks.....
> 
> with the macro's and numbers just count the macro's that you are eating the food for for example if you eat Oats then just count the carbs, chicken just count the protein.....


Sounds easier than meticulously going through the figures with a microscope.


----------



## TheTov (Aug 23, 2010)

My revised diet plan, due to start Monday;

MEAL 1

Oats - 11.1g protein, 73g carbs, 5.5g fats.

Banana - 27g carbs, 1g protein, 0g fats.

12.35g protein, 100g carbs, 5.5g fats.

35g whey - 26.25g protein, 4.20g carbs.

MEAL 2

20g cashew nuts - 9.6g fats, 3.4g protein, 3.6 carbs.

25g dry roasted peanuts - 7.1g protein, 12g fats, 5g carbs.

10.5g protein, 21.6g fats, 8.6 carbs.

MEAL 3

Grilled skinless chicken breast - 5g fats, 43g protein.

Can of kidney beans - 13g protein, 37g carbs, 2g fats.

1 cup of boiled white rice - 37g carbs, 4g protein.

57g protein, 7g fats, 74g carbs.

35g whey - 26.25g protein, 4.20g carbs.

MEAL 4

Steamed vegetables

Chickpea and lentil curry - 25.2g protein.

1 cup of boiled white rice - 37g carbs, 4g protein.

29.2g protein, 37g carbs.

35g whey - 26.25g protein, 4.20g carbs.

If I've got the math right, a rough estimate says I should be eating around 187.8g of protein, 232.2g of carbs, and 34.1g of fats. Fallen short of the mark on the fats a little, but I should be getting enough protein. Any opinions?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

the microscope method is a more of a control mechanism for some of people.

ie it helps them stick to it...

very soon you`ll be able to go by eye and know roughly whats what...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i tend to say eat clean, high protein,moderate carbs with a lil bit of healthy fats.

go with 1-2g of protein per pound of body weight(lean bodyweight?)and adjust carbs as neccessary.


----------

